# I Do Not Think 180 Can Work In My Situation Any Other Suggestions? PLEASE HELP



## joecaspian (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been reading all kind of advice collumns and free e-books and alot of em mention the 180 plan. My wife who filed brings my 5 and 7 year old up at least once a week for over nights so I do not think that I can utilize that , for background read my other post "Wife filed after 3 month separation" I am getting all kind of mixed signals from her and between all the googling I've been doin on saving my marriage I'm going bonkers. Help Please ,Thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

joecaspian said:


> I have been reading all kind of advice collumns and free e-books and alot of em mention the 180 plan. My wife who filed brings my 5 and 7 year old up at least once a week for over nights so I do not think that I can utilize that , for background read my other post "Wife filed after 3 month separation" I am getting all kind of mixed signals from her and between all the googling I've been doin on saving my marriage I'm going bonkers. Help Please ,Thanks


Sorry for what you are going through.

You should stay with one thread. Can you please add a link here to your other thread?

There is more info we will need to help you out here.

Is your wife staying at your place when she brings the kids up? Is there somewhere else she can stay?

How far away did she move with them, how far is she driving?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, I read your other thread. In your case this is not the time to do the 180. You have not had enough time to communicate with your wife since you sent into rehab to show her that you have conquered the pain med addition and that she and your children are your priority. That has to happen before a 180 will work to bring her back.

In your other post you mention that there is so much info out there and it’s all so confusing. You need to choose one approach that is proven and stick to it.

The 180 for betrayed spouses that people talk about is very much like the Marriage Builder Plan B. From personal experience, Dr. Harley and his Marriage Builder stuff works. There is a link in my signature to her Plan A and Plan B. Plan B is like the 180 that you see here (the one I’ve linked to in my signature).

But you HAVE to do Plan A first. While there is no affair in your situation, it’s reasonable to consider your drug abuse as infidelity because a person addicted to a drug puts access to the drug above all things. You need to do a solid Plan A first so that she can see the new you, so that you can show her that you are someone who she can trust, depend on, love and who can love her back.

Please look at the Plan A, Plan B and at the books “His Needs, Her Needs” and “Love Busters”.

If you can afford it, I would highly suggest a session with Dr. Harely. Even one session could help you with a good solid strategy.

I'm posting this on your other thread as well.


----------

